
Orson Scott Card interview – Atari computers and computer games - AlexeyBrin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWFZ84u11Wo
======
ryanmercer
Not sure where the YouTube link goes (project Fi and off WiFi, no thanks to
video haha) but I'm suspecting it's the ANTIC podcast interview (323) that
Kevin did back in January [https://ataripodcast.libsyn.com/antic-
interview-323-orson-sc...](https://ataripodcast.libsyn.com/antic-
interview-323-orson-scott-card-compute-books)

There's also on with Geoffrey Card, his son
[https://ataripodcast.libsyn.com/antic-
interview-324-geoffrey...](https://ataripodcast.libsyn.com/antic-
interview-324-geoffrey-card-kid-game-reviewer)

If you're an Atari fan and not already over at
[http://atariage.com/](http://atariage.com/) come join us in the forums
[http://atariage.com/forums/](http://atariage.com/forums/)

